# Olympus Stylus Tough 8000 Date/Time Stamp



## DragonTower (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello!

I joined this forum for just this one problem...

My line of work requires that I take before and after photos of everything I do or photos to support the bidding of work to be done. The resolution is required to be 640x480 and the compression set to normal. Most of the time I am taking 100+ photos per job site. Sometimes completing 3-4 job sites per day. Past cameras I have used (Nikon CoolPix) allow the Date/Time Stamp to be a part of the image which is also required by my line of work.

I have been frustratingly searching for the instructions on how to get the Date/Time Stamp to be a part of the image when it is taken for the Olympus Stylus Tough 8000.

I understand that this information is recorded with the image and that I could use a program of some sort to add the Date/Time Stamp myself but due to the volume of images a software solution would no be viable.

Is there anyone that has used or can help find the instructions for enabling a Date/Time Stamp for this particular camera?

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thank You.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looks like you can only set up so that if printed from the camera it adds the date page 53/55 of the user manual
http://www.olympusamerica.com/CPG_SECTION/cpg_support_manuals.asp?id=1448

Otherwise the date will be part of the exif information and may be applied with a software application - which you say above is not workable


----------



## DragonTower (Mar 3, 2010)

I suppose a software application would be workable however, it just creates an unnecessary step. My line of work requires that I upload all images to a web site with other various processes involved. Perhaps a "rough & tough" camera suggestion with a date/time stamp feature?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have not used this - but free and should do it in batch 
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multimedia_and_Graphics/Graphics_Cataloging_Tools/Magitime.html
*BUT BEWARE I HAVE NEVER USED*

I used to use this program - again free - excellent for the use i needed 
http://www.irfanview.com/index.htm
dont have it loaded at the moment 
It has a lot of batch capability - NOT sure if it will add date by batch

OR
you can buy this
http://www.batchphoto.com/howto/add-date/add-date.html
AGAIN
*BUT BEWARE I HAVE NEVER USED*


----------



## DragonTower (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, that's great and all, but I was looking for a camera suggestion, not software.

Thanks Anyway.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry cant help on camera - I have no idea which models will add a date stamp


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Xnview, which is free, can do that in batch processing. Would only take a few minutes once you get the hang of it. There may be other items you may want to add. It offers quite a selection. See attachment. Also, color, size, and location of the text is up to you. Overwrite, or chose to create new files.

Since all your photos are the same size, once you get it the way you want, you can have it save a 'script' file. (by checking the box you see near the bottom of my attachment and clicking 'Save'.) Next time, you download your recent photos to your working folder, open Xnview, load the script, and your done.

moper


----------

